# Finger rests



## Oldman1956 (May 24, 2019)

Hey all, shot fingers back in the 70's and early 80's. Went to a release and shot them until the present. Picked up a 46 inch mountaineer bow here on AT and now i got the itch to go backwards. I was looking at some of the rests on the market and it looks like most of them are stick ons for recurves. Just curious what other finger shooters are using so i can get a idea. Thanks all


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Springy accutune has from Pat Norris.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

I have become a big fan of the springy rest. My arrow flight and groupings have improved since I tuned my arrows and bow to the springy. My only wish is that it was available with a cushion plunger function.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

another vote for the springy accutune from Pat Norris. Stay with feathers.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

NAP Center rest or Plunger rest if you can find one. plunger rest is no longer made. SO EASY to tune!!!


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I'm quite happy using the Timberdoodle


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

AAE Free Flyte works good for me. The second best is the springy rest. I just hate the twang from the spring...


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

Springy rest with berger button


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

fingershooters said:


> View attachment 7119685
> 
> Springy rest with berger button


Yes, I'd like 3 of those please.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

I will take three also.


----------



## Player One (Mar 13, 2018)

What makes the springy rest so good for finger shooting?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Player One said:


> What makes the springy rest so good for finger shooting?


Pat Norris. 

http://www.patnorrisarchery.com/?product_cat=arrow-rests


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I have always used the AAE Free Flyte Elite Rest with a plunger.....Any long plunger will work....I use a Beiter.







_


----------



## madonnajess (Sep 7, 2021)

Oldman1956 said:


> Hey all, shot fingers back in the 70's and early 80's. Went to a release and shot them until the present. Picked up a 46 inch mountaineer bow here on AT and now i got the itch to go backwards. I was looking at some of the rests on the market and it looks like most of them are stick ons for recurves. Just curious what other finger shooters are using so i can get a idea. Thanks all


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

